# UK - Colour DIS included with DVD Nav?



## MrBroon (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm looking at the options list for the 2007 model year A6 in the UK and I'm not sure but I think that Colour DIS seems to be included when you purchase the DVD Nav, can anyone confirm this?








Regards,
Jim.


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: UK - Colour DIS included with DVD Nav? (MrBroon)*

it is on the A4, so i would assume it is on the 6, but then again thats the US so


----------



## skotner (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: UK - Colour DIS included with DVD Nav? (MrBroon)*

Here in Norway you have to specify colour DIS even though you have the DVD navi option checked.


----------



## MrBroon (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: UK - Colour DIS included with DVD Nav? (skotner)*

This is what is says in the UK Specification and Pricing Guide for DVD Nav:
*Satellite Navigation system - DVD based,* integrated in the MMI High. Large data storage capacity, high-speed system with European TMC-enabled DVD and colour DIS display, GPS aeerial concealed in the rear window frame on Saloon and on roof panel on Avant (includes MMI High and CD changer in lieu of CD player)
You can see if states "and colour DIS display" in the description but doesn't clearly state if it's included or is extra


----------

